# I need help please!!!!!!!! *



## bunagirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello there this is my 1st post so please excuse me for not using abbreviations much.  I am 40 yrs and DH is 43. I have a question and I hope someone out there will be able to help me.  My DH and I have been TTC for nearly 3years, 1 failed iui, 1 abandoned ivf due to poor response to drugs {0.5ml buserelin and 225 menopur}.  After having an antral follicle scan my result was 7, which is quite low and and fsh of 15.9. {which suggests low egg reserve and probably poor egg quality.  Our consultant has now suggested  525 of Gonal F and 75 of menopur. Anyone out there been in a similar situation and maybe used the same drug combi with any success?  Or should I consider DE which was also discussed as an option.   We have our next consultation next wed 9th to discuss the options.  Really confused and not sure what decision to make, would be really grateful for any advice anyone may have to give.   Many Many thanks.  xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ,
Welcome to the site hun , it's fantastic , full of support and advice .
I'm sorry I can't answer your questions , but i'm sure someone will be along soon who can , either that or one of our fab mods will point you in the right direction .
Good luck
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

just wanted to say hello and welcome     

sorry cant answer either i am sure a mod will give you some links shortly and have a look around you may stumble across them yourself xxxxxx i also am poor responder ie only 3-5 eggs so far but my FSH is ok and i ahve had burserelin and menopur for 2 tx and now on 3rd using 0.5 burserelin and something else for stimms not sure what yet xxxx my clinic also checked my amh levels which gives a better idea of egg reserve maybe worth asking if your clinic test this but as we know all clinics do things differently    

good luck and i hope you get some answers


----------



## bunagirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you so much free spirit.  It is good to be able to communicate with people having similar struggles, feel like a freak at work sometimes when people talk about their pregnancies and kids its kind of isolating.  Fantastic news on your bfp, hope all goes well and that you have a trouble/stress free pregnancy.  Take care.
  Bunagirl. xx


----------



## bunagirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks cooter for advice.  Good luck with your journey. 
xxx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi bunagirl,

Hello and Welcome to posting on ff's.

If you look below you will see my history!!  I had three abandoned cycles , and after the third, I personally felt ready to move to donor eggs.  I was advised after my second abandoned cycle to use DE, but I still wanted to have one last try using my own.  I had two BFN's using my own eggs prior to my abandoned cycles.

If you do a bit of research you'll see that using DE significantly increases your chances of conceiving, however I personally first hand understand the shift in approach that using a donor requires.  If you look on the DIVF section you'll be able to "chat" with other donor recipients and read success stories of fertility friends who have chosen this option to see if it is something you might consider.

I'm unable to make a recommendation regarding medications vs DE,  as it is a very personal choice.  Its more about looking at the facts and deciding what options personally feel right for you.  Which ever route you choose, I'm sending you loads of positive vibes and GOOD LUCK.  


Gen xOx


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i am 43 and tx with my own eggs 6 yrs ago was unsuccesful.. poor reposnder.

i am now trying donor eggs., unless u have a friend or raltive volunteering to donate. it may well be sesaier and cheaper, and less wait to try with donor eggs at a clinic abroad., spain is popular for this as easy to fly to. cz getting v popular as cheap. also poland kiev, moscow, scandinavia.

best wishes

coco


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Bunagirl, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I don't have much advice about drug protocols as I have only ever been on one for all my cycles! However, I do know that some clinics like to use Short Protocol with poor responders as this often yeilds better results (short protocol is when you don't down reg but start stims immediately after AF, usually takign a drug called cetrotide to stop natural ovulation during stims). It might be worth asking your clinic about this r similar protocol. I wold also post this question again in the Peer Support area as I am sure you will get lots of support there.

Here's some links to some areas of the boards you might find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking general questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishin you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

cant answer your question just wanted to say hello and good luck for the future

keepinghopexx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

